# Jigsaw mounting plate w/speed control



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

That's a great idea! 
I may do this since I have an old jigsaw laying around too.
I'm not sure what I'd use it for.
What are planning on using it for?


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

Zombastic said:


> That's a great idea!
> I may do this since I have an old jigsaw laying around too.
> I'm not sure what I'd use it for.
> What are planning on using it for?


I'm going to make a guy sitting in a chair holding a large fuse box with a e-cracker inside of the box. i'll also have a light mounted above him flickering as he is getting shocked. (a little different take on the electric chair) I'm also thinking about adding a small pneumatic cylinder to one of the chair legs to get it rocking too.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a question about the speed controller.
I have a sewing machine motor and it goes way too fast for my Axworthy Ghost.
Would that speed controller work to slow it down?


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

Zombastic said:


> I have a question about the speed controller.
> I have a sewing machine motor and it goes way too fast for my Axworthy Ghost.
> Would that speed controller work to slow it down?


here's a link to the speed controller: http://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html
I believe that it will work. I tried it on a blender and various power tools with no problems.
btw I mounted my jigsaw to a wooden chair and built a frame using 1 inch pvc. I like the action with the jigsaw at full speed so I won't be using the speed control on this prop. I like your idea about using a sewing machine motor.


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

I remembered that my sister owned a sewing machine, so I hooked it up and it worked great. it even dimmed the light too.
now I'll be looking for a sewing machine motor.


----------



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Great info, Bert. I have a 1700rpm motor from a house air handler and have wondered if I can slow it down enough for an Axworthy setup. Maybe now I can.


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

bert1913 said:


> I'm going to make a guy sitting in a chair holding a large fuse box with a e-cracker inside of the box. i'll also have a light mounted above him flickering as he is getting shocked. (a little different take on the electric chair) I'm also thinking about adding a small pneumatic cylinder to one of the chair legs to get it rocking too.


We built an old wooden electric chair last year from old 4 by 4 posts and weathered barn board. We added our "victim" built out of abs (pvc) pipe and rigged up the jigsaw tthough the back of the chair using metal strapping, and bolted the blade of the saw to the upright (body) section of pipe. When TOTers exited our walkthrough out into our yard haunt (into th execution chamber), they triggered the prop (and the lights etc) by stepping on a trigger switch (concealed under a piece of plywood) which was actually just a foot activated power switch we had from our Christmas tree. The pic is really hard to see, and oops, I see during his violent shaking, he appears to have lost one of his hands


----------



## bighead (Oct 29, 2011)

i like it a lot


----------



## bighead (Oct 29, 2011)

what i did on mine, i welded a mild steel bar onto the jigsaw blade holder and will drill hole in the extended arm. this arm will attach to prop body.


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

bighead said:


> what i did on mine, i welded a mild steel bar onto the jigsaw blade holder and will drill hole in the extended arm. this arm will attach to prop body.


great idea, you should post pics. I would love to see your completed prop.


----------



## bighead (Oct 29, 2011)

here is the finished saw


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

bighead said:


> here is the finished saw
> View attachment 130451


cool, how are you going to mount it?


----------



## bighead (Oct 29, 2011)

Simple Bert 1913 i will use the foot of the saw and will drill mounting holes


----------

